
Show HN: Create landing pages by copy-paste - hamza_nouali
https://frontendor.com/
======
Brajeshwar
I'm not really a big fan of Bootstrap.

I'm never going to use this for my commercial projects.

I'm going to use these for friends and family, who keeps asking me to "please,
build me a website."

I like to help a team of developers doing something different and earning
money. Best of Luck. Bought one license.

~~~
Bootwizard
I'm kind of just getting started on web development. What would you recommend
instead of Bootstrap?

~~~
Brajeshwar
Agree with Hamza, we moved to TailwindCSS since 2019 and never looked back.

~~~
hamza_nouali
TailwindCSS is cool but it has its downsides, Bootstrap 5 doesn't need jQuery
anymore and that will change the game in the future I guess.

Anyway, use what you feel comfortable with. Personally, I work with both
TailwindCSS and Bootstrap at the same time.

------
overcast
Neat. But the "x spots left at this price" fake urgency nonsense is off
putting.

~~~
hamza_nouali
No, it's not fake. we offer unlimited license for personal & commercial use
for both individuals and teams at $49 instead of $100 for the first 200 people
only. Now, we have 173 spots left. check our Gumroad page ==>
[http://gum.co/f50/f50](http://gum.co/f50/f50)

~~~
overcast
Right, so an artificial fake limit on pricing due to "scarcity". Just set a
price, and be done with it. Introducing a sense of urgency for a set of
landing pages is nonsense, this isn't tickets to Roger Waters.

~~~
hamza_nouali
We can't offer our package at this price and license for a huge number of
people. We have some goals to reach 200 sales as soon as possible, so we had
to offer this in an urgent manner.

~~~
social_quotient
I think OP means it’s a fake or arbitrary sense of scarcity. If you have a
goal in mind like a kickstarter campaign then it might be better to say it.
For example. Pricing 49 for the first 200 people because I can quit my day job
and go full time on this XYZ project. The audience has a purpose other than
their own fear of missing out. Maybe think of the user here...

I’m afraid of XYZ so I’ll buy now

.vs

I’d really love to support this guy so I’ll buy now

Now long term which customer mindset is really going to make you successful?

Hope it helps! Nice product

~~~
hamza_nouali
Thank you, this is really a good idea that didn't come to my mind. I've just
started my journey as a maker and I will make sure to show my more details
next time. Now I can't do updates to not break anything.

~~~
3131s
Find someone who can help you with devops so that you're not afraid to make
updates!

I would take the parent post's suggestion about pricing. Other than that, this
project looks awesome. Keep going!

~~~
Frontendor_Team
Thank you very much We are learning more from you guys. Thank you for all such
great feedback. We will always try to provide the best and do what is always
necessary.

------
Bootwizard
This site loaded faster than most I've visited in recent memory. How did you
accomplish that? I'm impressed!

(Also this is great, I may end up buying a license!)

~~~
hamza__nouali
1\. We don't use unnecessary libraries. 2. We use lazy loading for images.

------
Gys
[https://frontendor.com/preview/](https://frontendor.com/preview/) = 184 spots
left

[https://frontendor.com/](https://frontendor.com/) = 156 spots left

[https://gumroad.com/l/f50/f50](https://gumroad.com/l/f50/f50) = 146 spots
left

Huh?

~~~
hamza__nouali
I am updating this manually. I forgot to update the second page.

------
r6203
Great project.

Here are a few things that came to my mind after visiting your site.

1) On an iPhone 6, the preview of one of the templates in the “GET STARTED
FASTER BY GETTING ALL OF OUR READY-TO-USE TEMPLATES” section doesn’t work (I
only checked one template). You can’t scroll on the page that opens. And the
“responsive” device buttons don’t make sense when viewing the page on mobile,
I think.

2) I was hoping you’re using Bootstrap (and not some entirely custom css) but
it wasn’t clear on first sight if that’s the case. Yes, you’re stating it
above your headline but I would make that more prominent as it’s easily
overseen (at least by me).

3) I have no idea who you guys are, so the “built by...” doesn’t make that
much sense to me. I saw that also on the Tailwind UI site but at least over
there I know who Adam Wathan is...

~~~
hamza_nouali
Awesome notes. Yes we are using Bootstrap but without SCSS for the sake of
simplicity and avoiding any extra configurations that will make reusability
even harder, but you can replace the CSS variables with SCSS variables in 5
min and it works. Thank you so much for your feedback!

------
mahaganapati
Nitpick: the dollar symbol comes BEFORE the number. $49 and not 49$

Are there currencies that write it at the end instead?

~~~
cocoapuffs7
Although in juxtaposition from the English pronunciation, it has an advantage:

"If it was written as 1,200.00$ it would be easier to forge it to become, for
example, 91,200.00$ by appending a single digit in front."

~~~
101008
It is the same if it goes before.

$100 can become $1000 or whatever. It is in fact this the reason checks have
the quantity written in letters too, and also a dash that occupies the rest of
the space.

~~~
whatl3y
It’s not the same if you complete the amount with cents. 100.00$ can become
9100.00$ much easier than $100.00.

I explicitly and carefully write out my tip and total with a dollar sign and
cents and sometimes circle the total in an attempt to prevent the temptation
for anyone to alter the amount (I’ve heard this happening to a could of
friends back in college at restaurants and bars).

------
gmanis
I would love if there is something like this for simple e-commerce sites.

I help lot of small businesses with their basic store front with
stripe/Braintree connected and some dashboard type apps.

If there’s basic UI ready made components like search page, search results,
product description, checkout, that’ll make my life easy and worth spending
for. I don’t like bootstrap themes as there’s lot of editing and it’s not easy
to just take components into existing projects.

Well done guys!

~~~
hamza__nouali
We are planning to make something similar to e-commerce, blogs, communities,
web apps, etc. Thank you!

~~~
gmanis
Eagerly waiting on those components. Please make it happen and I’d love to
help.

~~~
hamza__nouali
Subscribe to our newsletter, we send only new blocks and templates, no spam.
Thank you so much for your support!

------
wallawe
This is great, I was actually considering building out something similar but
I'll rely on y'all for now.

The terrible thing about existing solutions, is that all the themes/templates
out there are hard to break into pieces without moving a bunch of CSS/JS
around and they often lacking in the performance dept bc of all the bloated
packages that come with them.

Best of luck, hoping to see many more blocks!

~~~
hamza_nouali
Thank you wallawe. You will see more updates coming the next few days.

~~~
hamza_nouali
these days we publish a new update, so it will be possible to copy the HTML &
CSS directly from your browser. Also, we've built a drag & drop tool that will
come up with this package the next month maybe (this tool allows you to drag &
drop these blocks then you export everything).

------
keenmaster
Looks great. What differentiates frontendor from competitors with similar
features? Someone recommended RenderForest to me because of the ability to
drag and drop modules to build a website.
[https://www.renderforest.com/website-
maker](https://www.renderforest.com/website-maker)

~~~
hamza_nouali
1\. Our blocks are totally separated, you even integrate them to any existing
code base without conflicts. 2\. We use CSS only with CSS variables for
customization (No SASS, so you have zero complexity). 3\. Unlike the most
templates I see out there, we have amazing design and user experience on
mobile. 4\. Elegant and modern design that works with anyone. 5\. Huge library
of 50+ HTML blocks & 4 ready-to-use templates (6 templates are coming these
days). 6\. We're planning to add new blocks regularly over time and all new
blocks added will be totally free for existing customers. 7\. Unlimited
personal & commercial use for a one time payment 8\. We spent 6 months doing
research on marketing & sales to build this (design based on proven marketing
& sales principles).

If you are not a developer, you can't use our blocks because it requires some
HTML & CSS skills.

------
Gys
The one time fee makes me a little doubtful if this project will really
continue. Especially because it seems to me you are selling less quickly than
you hoped for (only 25% of the 'early bird' packages are sold after being 17
hours on an important channel for such product).

Maybe you should explicitly commit to X blocks and X templates within X time?
X year(s) of support for Bootstrap 4.x?

I like the idea but am not sold yet for those reasons.

Another thing: there is nothing about custom theming. Do you use css vars, so
I can customize a color in one place? Some source code example (downloadable?)
would be helpful. Maybe one template with its different blocks to give out for
free as an example for the rest.

~~~
hamza_nouali
Yeah, we didn't reach our sales goal yet, but this doesn't mean we are going
to stop here. Also, consider that we are beginners as makers and we don't have
an audience to support us.

"A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step".

Thank you so much

------
bobbydreamer
Like the website loading speed

------
hakcermani
Neat. Was just looking for straight up HTML and CSS and BS4 templates. Could
you put up one sample to check it out? Thanks!

~~~
Frontendor_Team
Sure. Please visit the Gumroad page
[http://gum.co/f50/f50](http://gum.co/f50/f50)

------
renewiltord
Very cool. Any chance you guys will do what Creative Tim does and let us have
one shot free?

~~~
hamza_nouali
Yeah sure, subscribe to our newsletter. Last month, we've sent free copies of
this to our subscribers. Thank you!

~~~
renewiltord
Brilliant, thanks.

------
danielovichdk
Seriously, I love the idea. When i am rested and up again i will buy this.

~~~
hamza_nouali
Awesome Daniel, we have more updates coming the next days.

------
mickeyckm
this content seems to be very centric around internet business. do you provide
or will you add new content for other types of businesses like restaurant,
bars or laundromat, etc.

~~~
Frontendor_Team
This is UX/UI Designer of Frontendor. Thank you for your comment.

This is just the beginning and of course we are considering expanding to
include more businesses soon.

------
sreekotay
Love this. Well done.

~~~
hamza_nouali
Glad you like it <3

~~~
sreekotay
People underestimate how valuable copy/paste is...

------
Abdera7mane
Will you add a lot of blocks for the coming period?

~~~
Frontendor_Team
We're planning to add new blocks regularly over time.

------
Dude27
The templates look awesome. Please add more.

~~~
hamza_nouali
6 more templates will be included with this package before the end of this
month.

------
ayoubsh
These blocks require JS or extra plugins?

~~~
Frontendor_Team
Hello,

Thank you for your comment. For javascript, we are using vanilla javascript
(no jquery, no libraries or plugins).

------
zzo38computer
I just dislike this style.

~~~
Frontendor_Team
Hello,

Thanks for your comment. Can you give us more details about what you dislike
on Frontendor? Or are there any suggestions that you think might help us?

Thank You.

~~~
zzo38computer
Well, it is not really specific to Frontendor, but to the style used there in
general. Too much wasted space, and not very helpful, either.

------
Frontendor_Team
We are super stoked to see how this blew up these last hours .We can't thank
you enough. You really changed our lives.

We're planning to add new blocks regularly over time and all new blocks added
will be totally FREE for all existing customers.

FRONTENDOR TEAM

------
Frontendor_Team
Hello Everyone,

Once again, thank you very much for all this support. We're planning to add
new blocks and all new blocks added will be totally free for existing
customers.

We want to ask you what type of HTML Blocks (Business Ideas) you want to see
in the next update.

Thank You.

